# question about power cable



## rahul.007 (Mar 30, 2012)

I brought seasonic s12ii 520w psu today. After assembling it, when i looked at its power chord, it was of the type which lacks an earthing pin(like the one that my benq g2220 uses.. my apc 550va has only 2 sockets so i was using one socket for my monitor and the otger one with a 3pin plug for the cpu + modem + speakers.. the problem is that the sehsonic's power chord isn't fitting into the 3pin socket(its a little small and hence loose). So i am using my cm power chord which has a traditional 3 pin plug along with the seasonic psu.. is it okay to do so?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

You are fine..


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

even I'm doing the same and it's absolutely safe


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help..  one nore thing, does dual channel config of ram give a major perforemance boost to the system? I mean i have a spare kingston ddr3 2gb 1333mhz which i am thinking of hooking up to my rig along with the 2 corsairs.. they have the same timings(not sure, but will confirm)..


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

rahul.007 said:


> I mean i have a spare kingston ddr3 2gb 1333mhz which i am thinking of hooking up to my rig along with the 2 corsairs.. they have the same timings(not sure, but will confirm)..


There is no noticeable performance improvement in single vs dual channel mode unless you do benchmarks.. 
If you already have 2 RAM sticks, you should running in dual channel mode..


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 30, 2012)

One more querry (  ) my gpu's max temp was about 60'C while playing cod bo.. i thought that was it but it went uptill 81'C while playing acr.. is it allright? Idle temps are aroun 42-44'C..


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 30, 2012)

^^ for gpu anything under 90c is fine .. Clean dusts, it will drop 2-3c, re-apply TIM for another 2-3c.
Idle temp is fine.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 30, 2012)

its brand new(got it yesterday) so no question of dust.. will see about tim.. maybe its due to delhi's weather..


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

every pc components temp depends on ambient temp .. what's the ambient temp there - above 40c ??


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 31, 2012)

35-38'C.. isn't 81'C a bit high for 6770?


----------



## reflexx20 (Mar 31, 2012)

No i think Seasonic 520W is a bit  high for 6770...

Now coming to the question yeah 81C is fine...just add 1 or 2 system fans to further reduce the temps...


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah seasonic is high but future proof..  will add one 120mm cm fan on the sidepanel and one in front of hdd bay as soon as a get some cash.. right now on the verge of bankruptcy..


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

Refer this post by me.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/154203-ac-power-cord-problem.html#post1607444


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

rahul.007 said:


> 35-38'C.. isn't 81'C a bit high for 6770?



it's a little too high for sure .. read this 



> As you can see the Diamond Radeon HD 6770 XOC Video Card is one of the hottest running cards that I have tested to date. It idles at 56 degrees which is 14 degrees higher than the next highest temperature and it's load temps were even worse coming in at almost 90 degrees. It actually caused the room I was in to rise in temperature significantly. Since the temp were so I high I decided to remove the stock thermal grease and apply a high end thermal grease to see if there was any difference. Well, there was and it was a big one. The Idle temps dropped down to 50 degrees a six degree difference, but the most drastic change were the load temps coming down a full 17 degrees to 72 degrees. I don't know what type of thermal grease Diamond is using, but they need to change it. 89 degrees is way too high.



Diamond Radeon HD 6770 XOC Video Card Review - Temperature Testing - Legit Reviews


----------

